# Connexion firewire entre 2 Mac



## M. Hulot (7 Avril 2008)

Je souhaite connecter  un imac et un macbook entre eux avec un câble firewire. Alors que mon câble est branché le transfert ne s'opère pas. Que dois-je faire?


----------



## Billgrumeau (7 Avril 2008)

As-tu essayé de démarrer une des deux machines (une fois branchées) en mode "target" (allumage en maintenant la touche T enfoncée) ?


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2008)

tu fais quoi exactement ?
Tu presses sur la touche T sur un des mac au démarrage au moins ? parce que c'est sûr que si tu ne fais que brancher et attendre, ça ne va pas marcher tout seul  :rateau:


----------



## M. Hulot (8 Avril 2008)

Oui effectivement j'allume une des deux bécanes en mode target (en maintenant T appuyé), mais je n'ai pas le disque dur qui apparaît sur l'autre machine...


----------



## djm (8 Avril 2008)

il est possible aussi de crée un réseau en firewire entre les deux machines.
La config est la même que sous éthernet:
en manuel :
sur un mac:
IP : 10.0.0.1
masque : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 10.0.0.1

sur l'autre mac:
IP : 10.0.0.2
masque : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 10.0.0.1
bien entendu active le partage de fichier dans le prefpane "partage"
Si tu est sous léopard, le second mac apparait dans la barre latéral des fenètres sur le premier.
connecte toi en utilisateur avec le nom et mdp du second (coche enregistrer le mot de passe).

Ainsi, tu n'as plus besoin de redémarrer le second mac, une simple éjection du premier suffit pour le débrancher.


----------



## waldorf (15 Août 2008)

djm a dit:


> il est possible aussi de crée un réseau en firewire entre les deux machines.
> La config est la même que sous éthernet:
> en manuel :
> sur un mac:
> ...



Ta technique marche nickel !!!!
ça me sauve la vie, vu que la carte ethernet du imac est HS (faux contact) ^^)


----------



## tora (15 Août 2008)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Je souhaite connecter  un imac et un macbook entre eux avec un câble firewire. Alors que mon câble est branché le transfert ne s'opère pas. Que dois-je faire?



Si tu as des ports FireWire 400 et 800 sur tes machines, il faut vérifier que le câble est bien connecté entre deux ports du même type, sinon il faut un câble spécial.


----------



## phinou (5 Août 2012)

djm a dit:


> il est possible aussi de crée un réseau en firewire entre les deux machines.
> La config est la même que sous éthernet:
> En manuel :
> Sur un mac:
> ...




merci !!!!!


----------

